
Workspaces at restaurants and coffeeshops? - pavantalla
Does this idea make sense, pls share your thoughts.<p>digital nomads, freelancers, remote pros. are growing fast and they need more decent workspaces.<p>restaurants &amp; coffeeshops are facing challenges due to more options and home delivery.<p>my idea of gigdesk.co is to provide workspaces pnhourly basis at popular restaurants and coffeeshops, without disrupting their current business. this helps restaurants to gain additional revenues, offer F&amp;B at discount and enhance brand. For remote pros. they get lot more options to work on the go.<p>please share your thoughts as i am building the idea. the webpage is live, www.gigdesk.co and we are working on mobile app.<p>your inputs would help us to make it better and right!
======
ugochiowo
Assuming this is done during hours, the benefit of your service is increased
foot traffic + additional revenue. If the location of the shops/restaurants
are in prime real estate areas, the space will be limited + they wouldn't want
to give up customer space for a non customer, especially at peak hours.

What if you could offer this before and after hours? You'd partner with these
coffee shops and convert their space into co-working space. This way, there's
a set window of time that activity would be going on, sans true disruption to
their business. Probably Mom and Pop shops, easier to get a yes + foot traffic
is more of a pain point for them vs larger scale franchise ;)

